# Pbs



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

There's a decent orchid show, 'Plants behaving badly.', on right now


----------



## coronacars (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I caught it on the net. Gubler Orchids are breeding the carnivorous plants by the tens of thousands. http://www.gublers.com/carnivorousplants


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2017)

Watched it. Very interesting, though I wish the narrator had given the proper names of the plants.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 13, 2017)

Saw this too. wonderful pieces on cypripediums. latin names are important to us orchidists but common names make them more accessible to the masses. seeing the children bust out those latin names was so impressive though. When the one girl said "I love it", it just touched my heart.


----------



## JAB (May 14, 2017)

Yeah, no nature doc that I know of gives latin names of any of its topics. Little interest, plus names are constantly changing and it would make an otherwise solid documentary outdated before its time.


----------



## Heather (May 14, 2017)

I missed it, but only cause I got sick and couldn't stay up that late.  
Hopefully they will replay them.


----------



## JAB (May 15, 2017)

IF you have cable... most companies have a "On Demand" platform base now where you can look up the older episodes and replay them at your leisure. Otherwise they typically replay things on PBS like this at odd afternoon hours on weekends.


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2017)

Yeah, no cable but I have the app and just checked - looks like I can watch through there.


----------

